# Forum Project sign up sheet



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

this is carrying over as an idea from another thread "flushing live fish"

Here's the idea. We're sick of all these videos of betta cruelty and "care" on youtube, no? And I'm assuming most of all of us would jump at a chance to do something to inform the general public... but as one person, you don't have enough time or resources to make an impact. 

If we can get enough people to sign up for this, we might make our own bettafish.com user account of youtube, and people will each take ONE or TWO topics to make videos on. This way we can create many informative videos without any one person working too hard.

Possible video ideas would probably be: Bettafish Care: Feeding, Housing, Tank Cleaning, etc. Betta Breeding , Betta Fish Tank Mates, Betta DIY Projects, etc 

if you have an idea for a video, just give a name 

If you decide to do this, the only requirement is that you know your information on your topic and that you get someone else to look over it for missing info


----------



## CjRager89 (Aug 12, 2010)

That does sound fun. I might be able to do a DIY for a led hood, as I plan on making one soon 
thread here ---> http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?p=488234#post488234

I may also be making some bamboo. Yes MAKING bamboo, out of clay, then painting them. Seeing as I really really really want some in my tank, but I have not heard the best things about it I might try making some. I want it to be like this bamboo.... Or is there a way to use real for this??







http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2637/3933135082_d079d67ccc.jpg


----------



## TigerLily (Sep 17, 2009)

I could volunteer to do a short video, mostly likely something related to care or maintenance.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

I may be able to do something about how much you should feed your betta. But do I have to get a Youtube account? If so I can't, unless I can find a way to send y'all a Windows Movie Maker file.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

OOOOH! Idea! We cpold get a Photobucket account for like a bettafish.com thing.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

I would probably be able to do a video... though it'd up to you guys what I'd be assigned to.


----------



## wystearya (Sep 27, 2010)

I think this is a wonderful idea! I don't know if I could make a good video though, but if there is anything I could do to help, like writing an article or searching for information I'd be willing to pitch in.


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

Like jkfish said, Someone will make a youtube account which will then be shared for members to post their vids. OR we could send them the vids and they will post them for us.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Alex09 said:


> Like jkfish said, Someone will make a youtube account which will then be shared for members to post their vids. OR we could send them the vids and they will post them for us.


 Ah. Got it. So yes, I may be able to do something! I can do feeding, and possibly anything else y'all got for me. :lol:


----------



## luv2run21 (Aug 17, 2010)

I could do some thing about cleaning the tank!


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

You guys are awesome. I'm going to set up a youtube account called BettaFishInfo and then we'll get to work deciding what videos will be whose responsiblity, and once you make a video and have people review it, pm me, and I'll shoot you the password.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Tell us when you've made it  

If necessary I could do one about how to set up a breeding tank (As I've set up one before and gotten them to breed.)


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

okay, BettaFishInformation is now officially a youtube user account.

Okay, you are being assigned videos based on what you said you want to do. If you no longer want to do this or want something else, speak up  Take as much time as you need to make these videos. 

*CJRojers89:* A DIY of a LED hood and/or of making bamboo
*TigerLily:* General betta fish care
*Bloo*: Best Feeding methods
*Wysterya*: Feel free to write articles on whatever it is you want, I’ll find somewhere for them to go, or I will convert them to short videos for you.
*BettaSlave*: It’d be awesome if you could do betta fish breeding unless you have something else in mind.
*Love2Run21*: alright, you have tank maintenance. (it might be a good idea to split it up into two segments one for cleaning tanks that aren’t cycled, and one for tanks that are cycled)

I will probably take: An Intro to bettas.
Oh, and what would you guys think if once at least one of you are done, I set up another thread where you can post the videos for people to see and critique so that you can edit it if necessary before it goes onto youtube?

Also, if possible, include your username in either the beginning or the end of the video clip 

Oh, and if you haven't said anything but want to do something and have an idea, please say so. This project could use more ideas and videos.


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

I could do one on housing and decor? Oh yeah, and filter baffles


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Sure


----------



## kirby13580 (Jul 3, 2010)

I could do a swimming through a hoop routine with my betta!


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

that would be really interesting  It'd also be another way to prove that bettas are fun, intelligent fish who deserve better than cups.


----------



## TigerLily (Sep 17, 2009)

I'll start mapping out my video soon.

Edit: Would anyone like to volunteer to be a proof reader for me?


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

I will


----------



## TigerLily (Sep 17, 2009)

Awesome, when I finish writing my outline I'll send it your way to look over it. 

I'm also willing to read over anything else, if anyone would like.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

I'll be waiting for it 

Haha, this is going to be so much fun. XD


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

I completely agree BettaSlave! I'm already mapping out my little video segment and I'll probaly be adding some interesting effects here and there to keep it light hearted and fun. 

Oh, that reminds me. *People making* *videos, listen up:* I would love it if you could add some of your personality into the videos. Don't let them get boring, or dull, or hard to follow. If you are up beat and hyper, make your video reflect that. If you are serious and need to get a point across, do so. These videos are directed towards people who know little to nothing about betta care, and we don't want to scare them away with long and boring videos about how much work betta keeping is. Sure, stress the responsiblities of fish keeping, but make sure you highlight how awesome bettas are as well 

I can't wait to see how these turn out, and to see what different video making styles we have. Good luck guys (and girls)!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Sounds like some cool ideas!


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

If luv2run21 is doing tank cleaning on an uncycled tank, I could do a cycled siphon vac video for a planted tank? This is a good idea!


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Thank you DramaQueen 

Lol, of course Vaygirl.


----------



## ashleyy (Sep 10, 2010)

I'm new to betta fish but I've made some youtube vids before so I could do one :]


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

could i do breeding? or breeding tank set up? or just tank set up?


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

Great idea, I think this will help alot of people and make people more interested in their care. ^_^


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm working on the breeding tank set up and, Bettagirl, if you're not doing the breeding, I could do it.

I'm going to start on the breeding tank setup after my horse-riding lesson


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

oh ok! then can i do just breeding?


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

okay, here are more possible topics: sororities, betta fish compatablility (please be sure to go over how the possible tank mates depend on the tank size and betta's personality), Buying bettas (from stores, a breeder, and online), What to look for in a healthy betta (this sort of ties into buying bettas. the two people who do "buying bettas" and "what to look for in a healthy betta" will need to figure out how the videos will be done without saying too much of what the other person is saying) Different types of betta colors, Different types of betta tails, and Betta Medicine ( when you do this, try to cover also the basics like clean warm water, aquarium salt, etc)

*BettaGirl: *yes, please do, but try to state somewhere in your video that breeding will take a lot of time and energy)


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

I can do the "Buying Bettas" and "What to look for in a healthy betta"- and combine the two. I'll work on it once I'm done my other video.


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

OOOOHHHH OOOHHHH OOOOOHHH!!! can I do colors/tail types?


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

It seems like everyone's got the good info, so how about the rest of us who want to add something just makes videos showing off our happy, healthy fish? Also, people with sick fish could make videos showing them off and describing the illnesses. For me, I could do one on my tumor boy. Tail biters could film their fish that bites, and maybe compare it to a fin rot case? In my situation, I might actually be able to catch the biting on tape... So on and on.


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Peaches: of course you can ^_^
BettaSlave: that's fine by me  

CodeRed: awesome idea , feel free to do so~

Alright people, if you want to do sororities, betta fish compatablility , or Betta Medicine feel free to grab it if you have the time. Once again, if you have an idea, tell us


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Do we have a youtube channel for this? Just wondering..I can do breeding and product reviews!

ALSO, anyone who wants to do breeding they should, not just one way. Each person has their own way and it's important to show them.

And can someon PM me on how to upload vids from an ipod nano?


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

I set up a user account called BettaFishInformation on youtube, so yes we do. Product reviews is an awesome idea, though you might have to do a good bit of research on other peoples' opinions on the stuff you review as well. When you say breeding reviews, what do you mean by it?


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

I'll get some videos done over the next few nights  This sounds like it'll be fun...


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

JKfish said:


> I set up a user account called BettaFishInformation on youtube, so yes we do. Product reviews is an awesome idea, though you might have to do a good bit of research on other peoples' opinions on the stuff you review as well. When you say breeding reviews, what do you mean by it?


 I mean like, lets say breeder 1 breeds and raises fry this way but I breed and raise a different way.

So if anyone wants to post a vid on breeding they should be able to, because each video may have some good tips.


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

I can do a video on decorating a betta tank 

Like which decorations and plants are safe and unsafe, and how to check if a plastic plant is too sharp, etc.


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Mr. Vampire: huh, you have a point.

Dukie: that's a very good idea~


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

JKfish said:


> Peaches: of course you can ^_^


 YAAAAYY! should i post it to my account or the bettafishinfo account? can you pm me the password?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Yeah I can't find the account


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

@MrV, until videos are posted, the only way you'll be able to find the account is if you go straight to the profile. Otherwise it'll be incognito.


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

peaches: when you are done with your video, I will pm you the password to the profile. 

CodeRed: You are LokiSpitzAris, right?


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Yup x3

Edit: I'd like to point out that this COULD end up with a lot more trolls stopping by. Just as a forewarning to mods and other members >.> Be prepared. With knowledge comes those who refuse to admit ignorance.


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

CodeRed: I love your house snake *envy* and you brought up a good point. Maybe I should pm the admin, and talk to him about this and the potential trolls...


----------



## Staciekarp (Apr 18, 2010)

Hey all; I just wanted to say I think this is an awesome idea and I want to thank all of you for putting your time into making these videos for other betta fish owners. I'll be sure to keep an eye on that youtube channel!


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Just report, report, report trolls. Don't respond (I know, even I find it hard sometimes.) And if you have to respond, it should make NO sense or have any relevance to their post. It leaves them bored and unable to respond and they usually wander of with a confused look.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

vaygirl said:


> Just report, report, report trolls. Don't respond (I know, even I find it hard sometimes.) And if you have to respond, it should make NO sense or have any relevance to their post. It leaves them bored and unable to respond and they usually wander of with a confused look.


 Hehe I'll try that


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

*sigh* If I do this, now that I think about it, I'd practically be bringing a black plauge of trolls down upon this forum, which would suck for everyone. We saw that literally a second or two ago. I pm'd the admin, and I'll see what he thinks about this.

And I HATE trolls with a fiery passion. There are the idiots who do it for fun (like that guy just now), and the ones who are actually smart who do it subtly and draw it out to eventually show that he's smart and to try and show how "stupid" everyone else is.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Eh, the occasional troll makes life interesting, no matter how infuriating. Bettafish has actually been pretty sheltered when it comes to trolls. They'll find us eventually, lol. I say go for it if we get the okay. It'll be interesting, and while dangerous, it'll help other bettas (;


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Yeah, it was like a utopia here when I came. I came from gaming forums, a hotbed of troll activity.  I didn't know nice forums existed before coming here. LOL!


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Yeah, lol. I visit reptile forums, and MAN do you get some nasty trolls there xD Arguments blow up out of NOTHING.


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Yeah, we are really very sheltered, but then again, we are a small community of small interest to most of the world.

Anyways we're off topic.

*I'll post what I get from the Admin in terms of continuing this or not. until then, can we keep activity to a minimum as to not "pollute" the thread? Thanks *


----------



## TigerLily (Sep 17, 2009)

JKfish said:


> *sigh* If I do this, now that I think about it, I'd practically be bringing a black plauge of trolls down upon this forum, which would suck for everyone. We saw that literally a second or two ago. I pm'd the admin, and I'll see what he thinks about this.
> 
> And I HATE trolls with a fiery passion. There are the idiots who do it for fun (like that guy just now), and the ones who are actually smart who do it subtly and draw it out to eventually show that he's smart and to try and show how "stupid" everyone else is.


A few more educated people are worth a couple of trolls. You can never make things better without someone, somewhere getting in the way.


----------



## ashleyy (Sep 10, 2010)

yayyyyyyyy!! I'm so excited for this, I'm such a Youtube junkie. I've been watching freshwater tank videos like crazy since I got my betta fish. lol :]


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

I agree that I think it's worth a few trolls if it helps betta fish owners everywhere


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Any time there are problems with trolls, please report them right away so the staff can take care of it as soon as possible.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Okay, so can i do a video on how to feed your bettas?

Just to clarify~ So somebody else puts the video in youtube, too? or do we all get the password and upload it?


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Alright, I still haven't gotten a response from the Admin (I know, I'm impatient), so I'm going to assume that his lack of a response means I can go ahead with this. It seems most of you agree that more people informed on betta care is worth a few trolls every now and then correct? 

*Bloo: *yes, you are doing how to feed your betta. I'm not sure what I'm going to do. I'll probably end up asking you to email your videos to one of my less used emails. When at least one person is done with his or her video, I'll make a snap decision.


----------



## Colibri (Sep 29, 2010)

This is SO cool! Maybe I could make a video on how to train your betta! My Betta (that's his name... hehe) and Gamisha jump when they see my finger... and Betta flares whenever I show him a pencil. I still haven't trained Delta and Zetina, so, maybe I could make a video out of it! It'll maybe take some time... and patience... but, I think it could be fun! Could I?


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

This is intriguing! =] I'd love to participate! =] I could do a video on water changes or something! =]


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

*Colibri*: Definately, though I'm almost hesitant about the jumping issue. I know a lot of people do train their bettas to jump, (my bettas did it wheter or not I wanted them to), but I can't help but think it's not safe, especially seeing as our intended audience is the group of people who know little to nothing about bettas and probably keep them in uncovered bowls. Use your judgement, and we'll see how the video goes. When it is being looked over befor you edit it so I can post it online, i might ask you to adjust a few things, but apart from that I think you'll be okay.

*WallyWest:* I think someone else is already doing water changes :/ I'm sorry. If you look back some posts, I posted some possible topics that haven't been taken. If you don't like those, or know of something else that hasn't been taken that you want to do, you can do that.


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

mmm'kay I'll check back! =]

Hhhhhhhhhhmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.......

I didn't see anything in particular that I was qualified to do a video on....

Could I do a vid on Decor? I notice a lot of new kids here get decor that ends up shredding their bettas' fins. =/

Is anyone doing a video on cycling and the different methods and solutions?

Or Planted Tanks and those options?

Not that I'm qualified to do either! XD Just thought I'd put some more ideas out there! =]


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

:/ sorry, I'm almost positive decor is taken as well as cycling, though you'll want to look back to double check.


----------



## SilverCaracal (May 9, 2010)

I have an idea!! Someone could do betta fish behaviors (flaring, blowing bubblenests, jumping) if I don't end up doing it. That way people won't freak out and flush their fish as soon as it blows a bubblenest


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

D': People flush their bettas when they blow nests?!?!?!?!?!

Yeah I'd like to do a betta behavior video! =]


----------



## SilverCaracal (May 9, 2010)

Go for it!! I don't think anyone's that ignorant. I was just trying to get a point across. lol


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

Lord! I woulda cried if you'd known someone or had heard of someone that did that! XD


----------



## Colibri (Sep 29, 2010)

JKfish: Yeah, you're right about that. Mine don't jump very high as a dolphin, hehe. I always put my finger very close to the water so, they don't get more than the head out of it. Still, I'm sure there would be some crazy people willing to see their betta jump as a white shark! But, teaching them to flare on "your command" I think would be fun. Is it OK then?


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Okay, cool. I may not be able to do the video for a few days, for my camera isn't up.


----------



## Rawriie (Sep 6, 2010)

JKfish said:


> You guys are awesome. I'm going to set up a youtube account called BettaFishInfo and then we'll get to work deciding what videos will be whose responsiblity, and once you make a video and have people review it, pm me, and I'll shoot you the password.


How would this be any different from the other-Betta-Loving youtubists? I mean, im pretty sure it already exists...


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

I just rehearced it. xD

I'm mostly going to talk about betta fish meals, JTLYK.


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Rawrie: Well, you see, most are just posting random videos, but our videos will ONLY be educational in some form or another. We're trying to get the proper info out, and it seems others aren't doing so. BettaFishInformation is up and waiting for the videos

Bloo: Awesome, I can't wait for it~

Colibri: flaring is defiantely fine, just make sure to tell people not to make their bettas flare for more than two or three minutes otherwise they could stress their bettas


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

Also I think this will be different because it's a channel dedicated to proper betta care and with several videos all in one place that deal with several important topics. =]

You wouldn't have too constantly keep searching for good betta care videos and hoping you find some that don't have even a hint of whack information on them. =]

.... sorry for the 90's lingo that crept in there. =/


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

Im really stressed out with school right now (got a big art history project and I need to build a big computer program) so I will be unable to do my vid (decor and housing) anytime soon  If anyone wants to take it go ahead! 

but hey people, TALK into the camera - dont add text using a video maker - thats just annoying. Its ok to not be afraid of your voice XD


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think these videos will be different because they won't be random like "something to do because I'm bored". These videos, from what you guys have posted ,sound like they are going to be well thought out and well planned, not just some random shots of your fish.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Like Alex said, talk into the camera and if it helps, try to memorize what you want to say. Don't read anything off of a paper. Know what you want to say.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Alright! I'm gonna do my video now! Let you know when it's up and runnin'!


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Urgh! I keep messing up! Dx


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

@ jkfish: so i make my video, and then when it's done you will pm me your e-mail to send my video to?


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Alright, once more for *everyone* to know: Steps to making your video: 

1) Make your video
2) Get someone (preferably more than one) person/people to read it and give you constructive criticism. Edit your video.
3) Send it to me via email. I view it, and if I think you are missing something, or there is definately something in there that is NOT a good idea or wouldn't be a good "face" for our site, I might ask you to change it up a bit (probably not seeing as you'll have had other people review it before sending it to me)
4) I post it.

****** IF you are editing a person's video, I don't care how much you want to say "It's perfect" seeing as you are friends (unless it really is perfect). -----Look for missing information, something that you think wouldn't be a good idea to tell newbie betta keepers to do, shoddy craftsman ship- I'm not asking for epic documentaries, just something that looks nice and you can tell has had time and effort put into it. Go over it thoroughly. These videos are going to be our site's "face" on youtube. Make sure it is a clean and nice looking face (no dinner crumbs on it). XD


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm really sorry, but I can't do the videos right now, I have so much to do... anyone who wants to do mine is welcome to!


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

*My email for this site is:* [email protected] 

* I made this email just for this site and the youtube account, so try not to spam it, and know it isn't a personal account, and I might not get to my mail daily.*

*When you email me, make sure you put something that includes identifies you and your video (if possible) in the subject, so I will know it is relevant and get to it right away.*


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

for all you who can't do videos, don't sweat it  I completely understand, seeing as life can be difficult to juggle at times. But, if you want to make a new one when you have time (hint hint XD) feel free to drop by and get a new one~


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

So now that people have given up topics what's up for grabs?


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

What a great idea! I subscribed. I don't think I can make movies, but I'll try to help out in some other way if I can.


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

*Decor and Housing*

*Breeding Set Up*

*Sororities*

*Planted tanks*

*Buying Bettas/What to Look for in Healthy Bettas*

*Betta Medicine*


all of these (and whatever else you can think of) are up for grabs

_People Making Videos:_ If you are unable to make the video, please post a post saying so and the topic of your video so someone else can take it.

Also, I'm pulling rank (what rank?) and taking Betta Fish Compatibility!


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

I can make one about human/betta interaction, like finger chasing, ping pong balls, flaring at mirrors, markers to follow, ect. ect. :3 I know some people are doing things like it, but it's a bit different.


----------



## Jdh (Jul 5, 2010)

If it would help, I would love to do graphics for the youtube channel (background, color choices, etc.) I'm somewhat of a professional when it comes to Photoshop/Graphic Design.


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

I might be able to do planted tank part if i can find my video recorder.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Also, maybe something fun, like a betta show? As in it's like a TV show just with bettas


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

that would be awesome! We could feature a members tank(s) for each episode


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Mr. Vampire: That's a good idea, but I'd have to figure out if there would be a way to organize videos into two catagories such as Betta Care, Fun Stuff. 

JDH, awesome. If you want, could you go look at the BettaFishInformation channel and tell me what you think? It's bare at the moment, so suggestions are always welcome. here's the link (take out the spaces www. youtube .com /user/ BettaFishInformation?feature=mhum


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

JKfish said:


> Mr. Vampire: That's a good idea, but I'd have to figure out if there would be a way to organize videos into two catagories such as Betta Care, Fun Stuff.
> 
> JDH, awesome. If you want, could you go look at the BettaFishInformation channel and tell me what you think? It's bare at the moment, so suggestions are always welcome. here's the link (take out the spaces www. youtube .com /user/ BettaFishInformation?feature=mhum


JKF: On your channel you can make playlists. =]

Just upload the videos and then add them to playlists with the titles "Care and Information" and "Fun stuff". =]

It'll be Next Tuesday before I can record anything. :/

On the bright side: I FOUND MY MEMORY CARD!!!


----------



## CjRager89 (Aug 12, 2010)

Sorry, I havnt been keeping up on this thread as much as I intended to. But has anything happened with the whole making of an account? I was getting ready to make some dividers for my 10gal, but I figured I would record it for a DIY video.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

I finished one video, and I am open for another video.


----------



## CjRager89 (Aug 12, 2010)

So everything is setup?? Can I get a link to the channel?


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

www.youtube.com/user/BettaFishInformation?feature=mhum


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

This is going to be very nice when it's done.


----------



## CjRager89 (Aug 12, 2010)

Hey guys, I was wondering if anyone had done some sort of a little "bettafish.com" intro sort of thing that we would all be able to put in our videos.

I have all my stuff and was working on doing narration and editing to it, but just wanted to check.


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Mmmm, I'm not sure if I put that down, but I'm in the process of making that.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

This is gonna be big 

Also I'm glad we're doing this...we're the first site to come up when you type Betta Fish in on google...but yet we have so few active members...most just join, ask a question, get an answer, take or leave the advice and then never come back. Since we're the 1st site to come up on google we should be the one providing the most information possible


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

I can't do it, sorry. My videos are taking 3 hours to upload, it's just a huge hassle. Sorry again Dx


----------



## CjRager89 (Aug 12, 2010)

JKfish said:


> Mmmm, I'm not sure if I put that down, but I'm in the process of making that.


awesome, please let me know when youre done with that so I can slap it on my video


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

I can definitely do one!! Just not breeding, never done that before.  But can do anything else!! Just tell me what to do and I'll get it done!


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

CodRed: It's fine , if you haven't already said what videos you took that you can't do, it'd be appreciated if you could.

CjRagers: Oh, I was sort of thinking of making it an introduction for all the videos, and having it be a video on it's own, because it's going to cover history, and barely touch on all the topics to get people interested and wanting to click on the links to see the other videos. but, if you want me to attach it to yours, I can do that.

Fawnleaf, there are other topics, I'll find and post them again in an hour or two


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

I think I was going to do interacting with your fish. I was going to do one on my tumor boy, but he was euthed, thus... er, ending that segment. I was also going to do one on my biter actually biting, but he stopped before I could get a video. If I have time I'll try to film something for ya, but I just don't know if I'll be able to POST it, lol!


----------



## CjRager89 (Aug 12, 2010)

JKfish said:


> CjRagers: Oh, I was sort of thinking of making it an introduction for all the videos, and having it be a video on it's own, because it's going to cover history, and barely touch on all the topics to get people interested and wanting to click on the links to see the other videos. but, if you want me to attach it to yours, I can do that.


ooooohhh i was thinking of just a little logo kind of thing or something that was just a few secs that everyone could just add in front of their video to make it seem more "official". You know what I mean?? I might be able to make a little something.


----------



## CjRager89 (Aug 12, 2010)

I made a DIY video for a tank divider, it has an extra step as I am using them to divide guppy fry....think this is still fine?? I mean a tank divider is still a tank divider. I will post a quick link to a preview before I finish it, to get approval. I just need to add the install part at the end and it will be finished. (I will be installing and editing in that part tomorrow)


----------



## CjRager89 (Aug 12, 2010)

Heres that quick little preview as promised. Ideas???

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q45rnQmyZDg


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

CjRager89 said:


> Heres that quick little preview as promised. Ideas???
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q45rnQmyZDg


its good!  I dont use tank divider so Im not sure if there is anything you are missing. Maybe you should add more emphasis on not only their creation but their installation. Do you need glue? should it go down deep in the gravel? etc...


----------



## CjRager89 (Aug 12, 2010)

Alex09 said:


> its good!  I dont use tank divider so Im not sure if there is anything you are missing. Maybe you should add more emphasis on not only their creation but their installation. Do you need glue? should it go down deep in the gravel? etc...


I still have to add that, I plan on installing it tomorrow as I have to do quite a bit of rearranging in that tank to get everything in. I was planning on just editing that part it in once its done. I just wanted to see what people thought so far.

I also plan on adding some sort of title and some sort of betta.com thing in the beggining, but I need ideas on that as well


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

CjRager89 said:


> ooooohhh i was thinking of just a little logo kind of thing or something that was just a few secs that everyone could just add in front of their video to make it seem more "official". You know what I mean?? I might be able to make a little something.


I like that Idea. 

CjRager89- Nice job! That makes me need to re-do my video.


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

That's a great idea CjRagers.  I'll try to sketch something as well, and I guess we'll let people look and choose.

*People producing videos:* how're they coming along? I'd love to see one or two by next week, though if you need more time, feel free to take it


----------



## Colibri (Sep 29, 2010)

I think your video was great CjRager89! I'm gonna be doing one for my little ones is I can get that material. I think my video on how to teach bettas to flare will take a little while. Delta (my youngster) is not willing to flare right now. Not even with the mirror in front of him. It must be surely because he's still young. I'll keep trying!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Colibri said:


> I think your video was great CjRager89! I'm gonna be doing one for my little ones is I can get that material. I think my video on how to teach bettas to flare will take a little while. Delta (my youngster) is not willing to flare right now. Not even with the mirror in front of him. It must be surely because he's still young. I'll keep trying!


 If he's young he'd be a non stop ball of energy flaring at everything 

He's probably just a shy guy.

Anyway nice vid CjRager89!!


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Colibri: Oh yeah, some bettas actually never do flare no matter what you do >.<, and some take a while before they decide to flare, so you might want to mention that in your video.


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

...Is anyone making a video about buying and keeping live plants for beginners? 
It would be great since they are really benafical to aquariums and really good for unfiltered tanks, not to mention that they can be the same price or less as plastic or silk plants with low maintenance.


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

*Decor and Housing*

*Breeding Set Up*

*Sororities*

*Planted tanks*

*Buying Bettas/What to Look for in Healthy Bettas*

*Betta Medicine*


These are still up for grabs, someone, anyone, if you want it, take it 

*WeLuvBettas: you said you wanted to take planted tanks, did you ever manage to find your camera?


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I might be able to do Sororites, and stuff like that. I just have to figure out how to edit a video. I'll let you know.


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

I said I'd do a video on decorating a tank.


----------



## CjRager89 (Aug 12, 2010)

doggyhog said:


> I might be able to do Sororites, and stuff like that. I just have to figure out how to edit a video. I'll let you know.


I used windows movie maker, works like a charm and is very easy to use


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

Okay, cool. 
I didn't see a post on it, so I just wanted to put it out there as an idea.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

CjRager89 said:


> I used windows movie maker, works like a charm and is very easy to use


Mac user here. I have iMovie but I'm not sure how to use it. LOL 

I'll fiddle around with it and figure it out. 

Thanks though!


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

I have a little logo thingy! Whattya think?


----------



## dew (Apr 9, 2008)

This is a great idea! I hate all those crazy betta videos! People don't even treat fish like pets. I wish I had a camera!! *slaps forhead*


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Dukie : Ooops  I guess I missed your post. You can have decor and housing 

Bloo: Awesome, I'm almost done with mine, and we'll compare~


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Kewl, post it when your done!


----------



## CjRager89 (Aug 12, 2010)

anyone know what font that is up in the top left where it says "BettaFish.com" ??


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

You could ask the Administrator....


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

IDK. 

@JKfish-When's your logo done?


----------



## CjRager89 (Aug 12, 2010)

got mine totally done, with my logo (able to change depending on what everyone votes on) in the intro.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MbuQZNxPPp4


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

WOAH! That's cool! I vote urs!

Howd' ya do that?


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Any updates?


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

I need to make mine, I'll have it up tomorrow, I promise D:


----------



## TigerLily (Sep 17, 2009)

Mine's taking a little longer than I'd hoped. I've been having issues with my tank light. Hopefully I'll get it all taken care of soon.


----------



## BettaBuddi1221 (Jul 21, 2010)

is there one for info about betta fish because I could try for that. it can only be short tho


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

BettaBuddi1221 said:


> is there one for info about betta fish because I could try for that. it can only be short tho


 Well, we are all doing info about bettas, but I guess you could talk about their labranyth organ, their fins, and stuff like that.


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Mkay people, sorry I haven't been here in a while, my computer is being attacked by several viruses >.<

Here's my pic thing~








not sure if you can read it, but the little writing on the bottom says www.bettafish.com


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

Is the youtube site up and running yet? Is there a link to it?


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm sorry that I haven't made mine yet. I've just been crazy busy.. I will do it soon!


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

doggyhog said:


> I'm sorry that I haven't made mine yet. I've just been crazy busy.. I will do it soon!


 Same here. S:


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Don't stress you guys, take the time you need. besides, we all have lives


----------



## zelilaa (Jul 31, 2010)

*signs up* I want to make a video on *housing*!!! also- what* free* program can i download to make the movie? Hoping to do a slide show with text and images and sound :3


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

2morrow I can work on my video.


----------



## zelilaa (Jul 31, 2010)

NVM the question up there ^^^ just decided to use windows movie maker. 
SOOO- just started. I'm using the song paradise city by guns n' roses for the sound. Is that OK? Also, what kind of information do you think i could add? I already have minimum tank size and why and debunked the myth of how they live in 'puddles' :3


----------



## zelilaa (Jul 31, 2010)

also just added how you can either use tanks or critter keepers, cheese puff jars, etc. 

any more information i can add?


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Zelilaa, I'm not sure, but I think it is possible someone already has that topic... You might want to look back to make sure it hasn't bee taken. Though, it sounds like you're really into it


----------



## CjRager89 (Aug 12, 2010)

But i think he is the only other person to actually start a video ;-).


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Yay! Today I can start. I am only able to uplad it from Photobucket, though.


----------



## Colibri (Sep 29, 2010)

I think I'm gonna be doing my video also today! Wii! I'm just wondering with what camera...


----------



## KandiiPanda (Oct 1, 2010)

Oh, how did I just see this 0_o
I'd be willing to make a video, I don't know what on, though...


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Just finished my video!


----------



## Colibri (Sep 29, 2010)

Cool! I'll be doing mine as soon as the batteries are fully charged!


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

I made a short video of my tank. Want people to know that bettas deserve proper homes. Not sure if it fits in this project tho as I mostly made it to show off my betta/ tank.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=__jzpBxZL0c


----------



## Caliban (Oct 12, 2010)

Alex09 said:


> I made a short video of my tank. Want people to know that bettas deserve proper homes. Not sure if it fits in this project tho as I mostly made it to show off my betta/ tank.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=__jzpBxZL0c


He's huge! What do you feed him? Mice? Small children? He's gorgeous, fantastic tank. Question... why do you keep your water level that low?


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

> What do you feed him? Mice? Small children?


That made me LOL! xD


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

Caliban said:


> He's huge! What do you feed him? Mice? Small children? He's gorgeous, fantastic tank. Question... why do you keep your water level that low?


LOL he's just one of petco's king bettas they're just big like that. Water level is low to discourage him from jumping - it's an open top tank. Although I
Might just end up buying a hood soon. But they're so expensive!


----------



## Caliban (Oct 12, 2010)

Alex09 said:


> LOL he's just one of petco's king bettas they're just big like that. Water level is low to discourage him from jumping - it's an open top tank. Although I
> Might just end up buying a hood soon. But they're so expensive!


I use a glass canopy and light strip... still not cheap, but slightly less expensive.


----------



## CjRager89 (Aug 12, 2010)

Alex09 said:


> Although I
> Might just end up buying a hood soon. But they're so expensive!


hmmm....i just so happen to have a spare 10gal hood....


----------



## Colibri (Sep 29, 2010)

I think your tank is beautiful Alex09, so is your fish. I loved the music... although it made me feel a little sad, hehe!


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

The music actually came from the "LOST" (TV show) Soundtrack. Man I miss it  Im gonna have to buy the DVD set and watch it all over again.


----------



## Colibri (Sep 29, 2010)

I finally finished my video! Tell me what you think about it. I know it doesn't look "pro" but... well, I tried my best with my old camera.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SZ1od0Bm03s


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Looks gud!


----------



## Colibri (Sep 29, 2010)

Thanks Bloo!


----------



## zelilaa (Jul 31, 2010)

Yeshh... I checked :3 No one has gotten that topic already. (Housing) My video is almost done!


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Kewl, I can't wait to see it.


----------



## Colibri (Sep 29, 2010)

Well... we finally have one video on our channel! Wii! And it's mine!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yZSso2B3_zo

I removed the one I had on my personal channel, so, this is the new and permanent location. I hope to see all your videos soon!


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

If you'll excuse my saying this, I think that the logo lasts a little long in the beginning. 5 seconds would probably be fine


----------



## Colibri (Sep 29, 2010)

Yeah... I know it lasts a little long.. but, that way everybody will understand and read CLEARLY the name of the forum, hahahahaha! Just kiding.


----------



## Colibri (Sep 29, 2010)

Any updates on new videos?


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

I finished mine, but I need to preview it. Stupid Windows Movie Maker! It can't upload my file so I can't edit it. ):

Just the raw video, I guess.


----------



## CjRager89 (Aug 12, 2010)

bloo97 said:


> I finished mine, but I need to preview it. Stupid Windows Movie Maker! It can't upload my file so I can't edit it. ):
> 
> Just the raw video, I guess.


what type of video file is it? you probably need to convert it.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

IDK how. Not a huge technology person. xD


----------



## zelilaa (Jul 31, 2010)

my video will be done by tuesday! (its on housing)


----------



## zelilaa (Jul 31, 2010)

oh um, I have a question. About the logo... where is the image? I need to put it in front of the video right?


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Oh... Good question XD we were actually all trying to figure out what logo to use, seeing as at the moment it is slightly undecided


----------



## CjRager89 (Aug 12, 2010)

bloo97 said:


> IDK how. Not a huge technology person. xD


 
if you want you could email me the file, and ill try to convert it into a file you can use on movie maker


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Hmmm...I'm not sure. I may be able to convert it. I will try and look.


----------



## Colibri (Sep 29, 2010)

There are many free file-converters on the internet. My little sister has one that converts any video file into another format. I can ask her the name of the program.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Cool.


----------



## Colibri (Sep 29, 2010)

Any updates? It's really feels weird that only I have done a video...


----------



## CjRager89 (Aug 12, 2010)

Colibri said:


> Any updates? It's really feels weird that only I have done a video...


Mine was done before yours . But I too am hoping to see more people do some videos. Dont want it to be a total waste of my time, it took me quite a while to make my video


----------



## Colibri (Sep 29, 2010)

CjRager89 said:


> Mine was done before yours . But I too am hoping to see more people do some videos. Dont want it to be a total waste of my time, it took me quite a while to make my video


Yeah, I know! I meant that it's really sad how everybody was "_I want to do a video alsooo... Yeah, me toooo... Can I pick this theme... This is so exciting... I'll be doing my video tomorrow...!"_ and from all that not much has happened. I know everybody has their own life, but, if a commitment is done you should stick to it and do your part.


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

I've almost got my two done, hopefully things will swing back into motion soon....


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

I have mine done, but I just need to preview it.


----------



## zelilaa (Jul 31, 2010)

I was working on my housing & decor video just now when I realized something. If I were to include EVERYTHING about housing that you need to know, I would have gizzilions of slides and a REALLY long video. We should split Decor and Housing into two. Since it's such a broad subject, what if were to split it up like this (Writing the titles of the videos)
Housing I- The Tank 
Housing II- Substrate 
Housing III- Covers


Decor I- Fake Plants
Decor II- Live Plants
Decor III- Home Made
Decor IIII- Re-Purposed 
Decor IV- Panty-Hose Test 

And any other sections that should be in Decor OR Housing.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

I like that idea!


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

I agree.


----------



## Colibri (Sep 29, 2010)

It sound likes a good idea. !


----------



## zelilaa (Jul 31, 2010)

kk- who wants to do which section for them? 
I'll do substrate this weekend. I'll also do tank itself. 

Hey- should Substrate be under housing or decor ?


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

I say Decor.


----------



## zelilaa (Jul 31, 2010)

der... im not going to say I can make a video when I cant :/ 
My dad's camera has gone missing. 
So unfortunately, I won't be able to make any until at least christmas.


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Bah, I give up. I can't seem to talk to the camera with a straight face. Looks like my intro video will have to be a bunch of words, pictures and some music.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Try practicing a few times off camera until you get familiar and more comfortable with what you want to say.


----------



## BettaBuddi1221 (Jul 21, 2010)

I can write ideas in a thread with diy progects that if someone wants to can turn them in to a video.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I need to get working on a breeding video................


----------

